# Prune Juice for Babies



## tiller (May 18, 2016)

Hey, guys

Usually, I refer to this site for any food+health related query & on most occasions it serves well. But I have a certain apprehension about this particular article.Prune juice is a well-known remedy for constipation amongst adults but what I am afraid is, that will it be a too much for babies.

Please advise on this. You can check the article here: https://www.foodsforbetterhealth.com/prune-juice-for-babies-37258


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Babies of what age?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerd (Nov 5, 2017)

*no need to worry*

Prune juice is a natural remedy, so you can give it to your baby with no need to be afaraid. However, no different than other remedies, do not exaggerate. You do not want your baby to suffer from diarrhea.

If the constipation is acute, consult your doctor regarding the use of glycerin


----------



## shruti001 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey, Prune Juice can be given to children without any worry. If you are still in a confusion read this article it will help you. https://schoolwiser.com/blog/encouraging-healthy-food-for-kids


----------

